# How do I make my Zhanchi smoother?



## Datak (Aug 1, 2012)

I modded my zhanchi by doing the corner and edge mod but it is not smooth. i dont know what to do


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 1, 2012)

What would you like to know?


----------



## Riley (Aug 1, 2012)

Try lubing it. I suggest shock oil.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 1, 2012)

break it in


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 1, 2012)

Lubix is my preference. Either way, you need to lube it. If you already have, try tensioning it properly, cleaning it or re-lubing it with something else.

EDIT: You might have to break the cube or the lube in

EDIT 2: Ninja'd


----------



## Datak (Aug 1, 2012)

I lubed it with lubix in the core and on the pieces


----------



## EvanChao (Aug 1, 2012)

Guys do you have any nice ZhanChi modding video??


----------



## cubernya (Aug 1, 2012)

Mod it, break it in, lube it


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Break it in.

Lube it.

Tension it.


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 1, 2012)

Break it in then mod


----------



## lex (Aug 1, 2012)

Remove the washers

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ake-your-DaYan-Zhanchi-smooth-without-sanding!


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 1, 2012)

lex said:


> Remove the washers


How exactly would that do any thing other than scratch up the inside of the center piece?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 1, 2012)

Lube the core properly, there is a tutorial of crazybadcuber out there that tells you exactly how. Don't take out the washers, that will not help anything.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 1, 2012)

My Zhanchi doesn't have washers and it turns very well


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 1, 2012)

That's cool. As long as the end of the spring doesn't get caught in the plastic.

I wonder what the inside of one of your center pieces looks like, just out of curiosity, without the lube and all, just to see it's current state and if any grinding of the spring has occurred in there.


----------



## GregTheCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe ever-lube the cube a bit, then it should be smother.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 1, 2012)

GregTheCuber said:


> Maybe ever-lube the cube a bit, then it should be smother.



Ever-lube?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 1, 2012)

CPM mod + 50k diff oil the core and pieces. That is all.


----------



## GregTheCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

I meant over.


----------



## Datak (Aug 1, 2012)

it is already modded


----------



## Hunter (Aug 1, 2012)

If you want to have the effect of taking out the washers, just cut the springs down a tiny bit.

However, I don't think it needs it, though.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 1, 2012)

Break the cube in. After only 20,000 solves, it's great.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 1, 2012)

Only?!

*cries*


Lol, that's like half a year for me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 1, 2012)

Hahaha then cube more!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 1, 2012)

Do basically the same thing as the video but make the box part the size of a zhanchi. *Be very careful about how long you let it turn because it can and will melt the plastic. Don't go past ~1-2 sec (at low-med speed if your drill has speeds) for each face. I usually do white/yellow/red/orange/blue/green so some pieces can have a chance to cool off. *


----------



## Endgame (Aug 1, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That's cool. As long as the end of the spring doesn't get caught in the plastic.
> 
> I wonder what the inside of one of your center pieces looks like, just out of curiosity, without the lube and all, just to see it's current state and if any grinding of the spring has occurred in there.



I will PB you pictures when I'm retensioning


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 1, 2012)

Can you post them here? 

I'd rather everyone sees it, for posterity sake also


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 3, 2012)

MiSenIn said:


> Just Show The InSide Pictures for you
> 
> All are of Dayan ZhanChi
> 
> ...


wat.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 3, 2012)

n00bcub3r said:


> wat.


Umm.. English please?


----------



## Datak (Aug 6, 2012)

How long does it to break in a zhanchi


----------



## Hunter (Aug 6, 2012)

...Posted on page 3.


----------



## Cubic (Aug 7, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Lube the core properly, there is a tutorial of crazybadcuber out there that tells you exactly how. Don't take out the washers, that will not help anything.


The CrazyBadCuber tutorial can be found here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ&feature=plcp

I am just a noob, but having watched this, disassembled my GuHong (_very_ tentatively as I didin't want to screw up), retensioned and lubed it. Both were very easy to do. I didn't have any silicone 'grease' so I use a spray: http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Silicone+Spray/p21983 and the difference was incredible. My springs still grind a little, but I can live with it (though I will try to get something more like Lubix in the future).

I found that the screw looseness suggested by CrazyBadCuber was far too loose for me, so I had to retension, but even then I was very surprised at how much smoother the cube felt.

So, the good things to come out of this are:
1. I found a cheap source of silicone spray.
2. A much slicker cube.
3. I know I'm capable of assembling my own cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 9, 2012)

Well done!! And yeah.. ability to reassemble is SO welcome. I actually take every cube I own apart (using tutorials of course) and put it back together again. Just in case the thing pops beyond something awful, because then I have done it before and I know I can do it


----------



## zebra (Aug 9, 2012)

Did you do the half circle mod or whatever its called?


----------

